# Dont shop at Geekbuying !! warning



## matias3ds (Nov 16, 2018)

Just sharing my expirience .
i bought a xiaomi mi mix 3 with DHL shiping , after i paid with Visa credit Card the payment was aprooved and on the webpage es pending ; the very next day i recive a mail from them asking to send them picures of the front and back of the credit card and as well as my ID with a picture included ??
I called Visa right away and they told me not to send any of these pictures as it could be a fraud and that geekbuying already had all the necessary info .
when i chat with them , they were really rude and after my questions the operator decided to cancel my order , realizing of course that i wasnt going to send all the pictures they requiered .
After this incident i did some research and it seems they do this and even after you send the pictures required took about 2 weeks to change the status from pending to paid .
Long story short avoid a hedache avoid purchases from geekbuying !!!!


----------



## pallinarozza (Nov 18, 2018)

They are not scamming you. They ask for a photo of your credit card as anti-fraud method. Chinese shops as gearbest, geekbuying, AliExpress doesn't use OTP code as in Europe or USA. Chinese preferes to be scammed and using shitty security method as "a photo of your credit card" instead of paying bank's fee for a good anti-carding system.

PS: If you check on you Q&A you will find you can send a photo of your credit card covering the "data of expire" and the "security code". Without these two info they can't "scam" you


----------



## matias3ds (Nov 19, 2018)

pallinarozza said:


> They are not scamming you. They ask for a photo of your credit card as anti-fraud method. Chinese shops as gearbest, geekbuying, AliExpress doesn't use OTP code as in Europe or USA. Chinese preferes to be scammed and using shitty security method as "a photo of your credit card" instead of paying bank's fee for a good anti-carding system.
> 
> PS: If you check on you Q&A you will find you can send a photo of your credit card covering the "data of expire" and the "security code". Without these two info they can't "scam" you


Let me share a better expiernce so far , cheaper with great customer care and faster response .
Friday night i look for the same product the Mi mix 3 Phone in Alibaba , at first it seemed that it was i page only for buying a lot of units , but then i realized that you can sort and choose for order only one , on the App didnt state wich kinda shippment they use , for many reasons i Prefered Dhl , so i asked trough a message in the App wich kinda sipment they used , and one minute later a char pop up , and i start chating with the vendor .
I was not in luck and they send only trough singapour mail i explain that i could only receive it trough Dhl and the guy made me wait 5 minutes and told me , Dhl shippment we can do it $55 dollards :-)
And i got a better price ,, so i push my luck hey can you get for me Xiaomi air dots the new ones that cost $35 dollards and have the same or better quality that apples ones .
Sure we can and its only 3 extra dollard for the dhl shipment we will include ir all in one shipment .
In 3 minutes the guy created a link to alibaba with both  of the products and dhl shippment .
No problrm with mu creditcard whatsoever and i didnt need to send the pictures of anything .
Long story short . Alibaba doesnt ask you fot pitures , has onmidiate answer and chat from the diffrent vendors , and the vendor even provide me his whatsapp number to keep me infomed !!


----------



## gogaming (Mar 26, 2019)

did you buy from their aliexpress store?


----------



## matias3ds (Mar 26, 2019)

gogaming said:


> did you buy from their aliexpress store?


I bought from alibaba but aliexpress as i understood is the same brand and owner :-)
Happy buying


----------



## Hayato213 (Mar 26, 2019)

matias3ds said:


> I bought from alibaba but aliexpress as i understood is the same brand and owner :-)
> Happy buying



Well you are crazy enough to buy a phone from companies like gearbest, geekbuying, AliExpress.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 26, 2019)

pallinarozza said:


> They are not scamming you. They ask for a photo of your credit card as anti-fraud method. Chinese shops as gearbest, geekbuying, AliExpress doesn't use OTP code as in Europe or USA. Chinese preferes to be scammed and using shitty security method as "a photo of your credit card" instead of paying bank's fee for a good anti-carding system.
> 
> PS: If you check on you Q&A you will find you can send a photo of your credit card covering the "data of expire" and the "security code". Without these two info they can't "scam" you


For some kinds of websites, asking for ID verification is normal. Online stores is not one of those. I've never heard of an online store asking for ID verification and I can understand why sites would want to because fraud with stolen credit cards etc. is so common. But most consumers aren't going to be comfortable with giving out that info, they should just accept PayPal so this is not an issue.


matias3ds said:


> Just sharing my expirience .
> i bought a xiaomi mi mix 3 with DHL shiping , after i paid with Visa credit Card the payment was aprooved and on the webpage es pending ; the very next day i recive a mail from them asking to send them picures of the front and back of the credit card and as well as my ID with a picture included ??
> I called Visa right away and they told me not to send any of these pictures as it could be a fraud and that geekbuying already had all the necessary info .
> when i chat with them , they were really rude and after my questions the operator decided to cancel my order , realizing of course that i wasnt going to send all the pictures they requiered .
> ...


FYI you can censor out most of the card number. It's just to verify that you're the owner of the card and you are who you say you are.


----------



## radicalwookie (Mar 26, 2019)

pallinarozza said:


> They are not scamming you. They ask for a photo of your credit card as anti-fraud method. Chinese shops as gearbest, geekbuying, AliExpress doesn't use OTP code as in Europe or USA. Chinese preferes to be scammed and using shitty security method as "a photo of your credit card" instead of paying bank's fee for a good anti-carding system.
> 
> PS: If you check on you Q&A you will find you can send a photo of your credit card covering the "data of expire" and the "security code". Without these two info they can't "scam" you


1 post user defending them. Fishy isnt it?


----------



## matias3ds (Mar 26, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> For some kinds of websites, asking for ID verification is normal. Online stores is not one of those. I've never heard of an online store asking for ID verification and I can understand why sites would want to because fraud with stolen credit cards etc. is so common. But most consumers aren't going to be comfortable with giving out that info, they should just accept PayPal so this is not an issue.
> 
> FYI you can censor out most of the card number. It's just to verify that you're the owner of the card and you are who you say you are.


Its better aliexpress , cheaper and dont required to send any pics


----------



## larrypretty (Mar 27, 2019)

aliexpress is recommended.


----------



## silverrabbit368 (Apr 24, 2019)

Yup. I agree with 2 replies above me. Few times bought from there, and never get any problems so far. However, keep on guard, though. Buying overseas always need some double check.


----------



## matias3ds (Apr 24, 2019)

silverrabbit368 said:


> Yup. I agree with 2 replies above me. Few times bought from there, and never get any problems so far. However, keep on guard, though. Buying overseas always need some double check.


Never needed double.check for AliexprAli Alibban or when I buy the dongle


----------

